# Tạo điểm nhấn cho từng không gian theo phong cách Retro tĩnh lặng



## minionbananaw (13/11/21)

Tạo điểm nhấn cho từng không gian theo phong cách Retro tĩnh lặng Thiết kế căn hộ theo phong cách Retro mang lại vẻ đẹp sang trọng và cảm giác yên bình, tĩnh lặng cho không gian gia đình. Tổ ấm là chốn mong về của mỗi người để tìm đến sự yên ấm, sẻ chia và nghỉ ngơi thực sự. Những người lựa chọn phong cách Retro khi décor ngôi nhà của mình chắc hẳn cũng hướng đến việc kiến tạo không gian sống thư thái, gần gũi mà vẫn sang trọng, thanh lịch. Phong cách này ưu tiên Máy khuếch tán trầm hương tông màu trầm nhấn mạnh sự tĩnh lặng và khơi gợi những kỉ niệm xưa cũ. Dưới đây là hình ảnh của căn hộ Retro dành cho gia đình có 4 thành viên. Tuy đã có những biến tấu nhất định để Giá máy khuếch tán tinh dầu phù hợp với cuộc sống hiện đại nhưng độc giả vẫn dễ dàng nhận thấy dấu ấn Retro rõ nét trong từng góc nhỏ mỗi căn phòng. 1. Sảnh ra vào ấn tượng Ngay khi đặt chân vào sảnh tiếp đón của căn hộ này, bạn đã cảm nhận được không khí hoài cổ "phủ" khắp không gian. Giá nến, khung gương, tủ lưu trữ, giấy dán tường đều được thiết kế theo phong cách cổ điển tạo điểm nhấn xa hoa, đẹp mắt. Mỗi chi tiết trang trí đều thể hiện đôi chút sự cầu kì, tinh tế của người décor. Hành lang nhỏ nhưng ấn tượng dẫn tới các không gian chức năng chính: phòng bếp, phòng vệ sinh chung ở gần cửa ra vào, cuối hành lang là cửa phòng khách và phòng ngủ chính đối diện nhau. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2. Phòng khách sang trọng Là nơi tuyên ngôn cho phong cách của gia chủ nên phòng khách cũng là không gian thể hiện rõ nhất chất Retro cổ điển mà thời thượng. Những tông màu trầm ấm như tím hoa cà, nâu đậm, xanh rêu tối... là những gam màu thường thấy trong những căn phòng cổ xưa. Nơi sinh hoạt chung "ghi điểm" với khách ghé thăm bởi nó đem đến cảm giác tĩnh tại, bình yên cho những ai thư giãn trong căn phòng này. Trong cái xô bồ, hối hả của cuộc sống hiện tại, không cần đi xa, có thể ngồi ngay trong ngôi nhà thân yêu để tận hưởng sự thảnh thơi, hay nghĩ về quá khứ tốt đẹp cũng là cái "thú" nhiều người ao ước. Từ những đường cong mềm mại của sofa cổ điển đến giấy dán tường họa tiết lớn hay gương tròn, đèn chùm pha lê đều là dấu ấn của phong cách Retro. Cùng với phong cách Vintage, xu hướng thiết kế này cũng "làm mưa làm gió" không chỉ trong lĩnh vực thời trang mà còn lên ngôi trong thiết kế nội thất. 3. Phòng ăn đơn giản, đẹp mắt Thiết kế nội thất theo phong cách Retro chính là sự tập trung vào các giá trị truyền thống để tạo nên giá trị cổ điển nhưng không hề "lỗi mốt". Phòng ăn tuy không cầu kỳ trong bài trí nhưng lại hướng đến vật liệu truyền thống, gần gũi, mộc mạc song vẫn tiện nghi, lịch sự. Gỗ và mấy tre đan với tông màu trung tính nhẹ nhàng hài hòa trong cái nhìn tổng thể không gian mở. Lọ hoa tươi tắn góp thêm một chút xanh cho căn phòng đẹp mắt hơn. 4. Phòng bếp tiện nghi Do diện tích hẹp và có cửa sổ bên nên chủ nhân chỉ sắp đặt một bàn nấu dài cạnh tường hướng ra cửa sổ. Hệ thống tủ lưu trữ được sử dụng tối đa để căn bếp tiện nghi mà vẫn gọn gàng, sạch sẽ. Màu sắc và đèn chùm là dấu ấn Retro trong góc nấu nướng của gia đình. 5. Phòng ngủ lớn Phòng ngủ lớn của bố mẹ độc lập hoàn toàn với các không gian khác. Nội thất căn phòng cũng tuân theo phong cách chủ đạo của căn hộ này. Bức tường đầu giường được trang trí công phu đậm chất xưa, bàn chân uốn cong và ghế cách tân theo kiểu ghế Louis XVI tạo nên sự sang trọng, lịch lãm. Để giảm độ tối của không gian, toàn bộ căn phòng được sơn màu pastel dịu ngọt nhưng cũng chính vì vậy, gam tím hoa cà và màu đậm của bàn, thảm, chăn và những phụ kiện trang trí khác càng nổi bật hơn. 6. Phòng ngủ của bé Phòng ngủ đôi của trẻ nhỏ được bài trí đơn giản với giường gỗ hai tầng và tông nền màu trắng. Không gian này không hề lạc điệu với không gian chung của căn hộ bởi mảng tường chính với giấy dấn họa tiết lớn và tủ lưu trữ cổ điển chính là những chi tiết đậm chất Retro. Để con nhỏ có thể thuận tiện hơn trong sinh hoạt hàng ngày, căn phòng này được ưu tiên thiết kế một phòng vệ sinh khép kín. Phòng vệ sinh chung của gia đình được đặt gần cửa chính của căn hộ, chủ và khách đều có thể sử dụng Giá bộ khuếch tán tinh dầu dễ dàng.


----------

